# Roots Roots Roots



## blondie (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi 

Well I was having a mooch around the greenhouse and have a propa look over the paphs. I repoted most of these less than six months ago, I wasn't very happy with them but the media was not affecting them. I just felt these plants could be doing a lot better than they where. 

So I did a mix that felt right and all got potted except the supurdii that went in to pour bark. 

The rest are in bark, perlite, clay balls and sphag moss. 

But the root explosion this year and after the re-pot has been very nice. I have no clue what how or even if its something I have done. I wonder if it is the the sea weed extract that I have started using this year. 









I dont have any blooms but with good roots and growths that will soon happen I hope.

This is the supurdii.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 15, 2017)

well done. I think paphs just like to be re-potted.


----------



## gego (Oct 16, 2017)

The repot you did before this, did you have the same result? Or is this the first time you see this result?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Oct 16, 2017)

Well I very rarley repot in clear plastic pots. But this is the first time I've had such a root explosion across the board. 
This year is the firat time ive actually really used sea weed extract, its always been just fertilizer. 
So it couod be a combination of mix and sea weed extract.


----------



## gego (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks.

How's the growth? Do you notice that the new leaves coming out are way bigger than the previous?

I'm with you on this, things just don't happen without a reason. Nothing is free even to orchids.


----------



## blondie (Oct 16, 2017)

The growth is better greener, large in height and width but not, overly big. 

Unless I have just hit the nail on the head with my culture.


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 17, 2017)

Blondie. If I remember me well you use Maxi...p as kelp extract (seeweed). At which concentration and frequency do you use it? One obtains also an acid solution when it is diluted in RO water or rain water? I ask you theses questions because I want to do tests with this seeweed extract next year. Many thanks in advance for the infos.




Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi I have a drum that is 135lt when full I put around 50ml in that drum thats every week I water with this solution and every 5/6 waters I use plain tap water. I only use tap water and I mix a 1-1-1 fertilizer in with it id have to look at my level to see the grams.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gego (Oct 17, 2017)

You dont mix 111 fert to the sea weed? Whats the frewuency of the inorganic fert?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Oct 17, 2017)

I use both at the same time my mix it 15ml fertilizer 50ml of sea weed to 135lt of water the week before watering day.

That is for all of my orchids except for the phrags.

The every 5/6 waters I water with plain water. we have relatively medium water we get a bit of limescale but not enough to worry about.

The phrags are watered with rain water they are sitting in a gravel bed with capillary matting on top of that, they get the feed and sea weed once a month. 

My watering and feeding all depends on the time I have really they can get two sets of clean water in a row or they just get the one.


----------



## gego (Oct 17, 2017)

15 ml on 135 liters is like a lil bit over 1 ppm of N. Although you get additional from seaweed, you could be feeding more from your tap water.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2017)

roots are good!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2017)

I&rsquo;ve always been told to grow roots first and the rest will follow!
Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

